# Faux gothic window jointing detail



## Dansgotwood (25 Sep 2021)

Hello.
I wondered if anyone had any thoughts on the best jointing method for this area circled in the picture below.

It’s where the the two curved members meet and are then meeting the transom from above, with the central mullion joining from beneath.

There has been a failure on three windows in this area and I’ve been asked to remake them.

Any suggestions much appreciate


----------



## Doug71 (25 Sep 2021)

Tricky one as all the water is being directed to that joint.

Not sure how you could improve the joint but I would suggest make them out of Accoya and making sure that maintenance was kept on top of so they are well painted/sealed.


----------



## Adam W. (25 Sep 2021)

Poor design, that one. Maybe you should come up with a better one.


----------



## Jacob (25 Sep 2021)

Looks like a clumsy modern bodge to start with. Back to the drawing board - see if you can find any pics of what was there before.
Looks like classy panelling on the inside so the original would have been top notch too.


----------



## Dansgotwood (26 Sep 2021)

Thank you for the replies. 
I agree that the design is poor and it is a lovely bit of panelling on the interior.
Unfortunately the neighbour has had the same window remade and the client really likes them.


----------



## hlvd (26 Sep 2021)

The problem seems to be that there’s a bare faced tenon on those two curved pieces, so water’s got a place to sit and also seep through to the mullion’s tenon.

if you were to redesign that joint incorporating two shoulders and a better designed transom it would be a lot better.

Is the transom an original part of the frame, sort of looks like a plant on from the picture


----------



## Dansgotwood (26 Sep 2021)

The transom is originally part of the frame with the drip planted on the front.


----------

